# Gội đầu bằng bồ kết – Tìm lại mái tóc óng ả từ kinh nghiệm dân gian



## Vũ Thu Hằng (29/11/18)

Bồ kết được xem là “thần dược” dân gian giúp bạn duy trì mái tóc chắc khỏe và mượt mà. Bồ kết có tên khoa học là Fructus Gleditschiae, còn gọi là bồ kếp, chùm kết… Hiện nay tuy không còn được sử dụng nhiều nhưng nếu để ý, bạn vẫn thấy thành phần bồ kết bên trong các loại dầu gội. Thế mới nói, loại quả này đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc chăm sóc tóc của phụ nữ, đặc biệt là ở Việt Nam. Bài viết dưới đây, mời bạn cùng chúng tôi khám phá lợi ích của việc gội đầu bằng bồ kết.




​*TRỊ GÀU VÀ NẤM DA ĐẦU*
Bồ kết có tính kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm và diệt nấm rất tốt nhờ chứa 10% thành phần saponin. Hoạt chất này tiêu diệt tận gốc các tế bào gây nấm da đầu và loại bỏ các mảng gàu. Vì vậy, những người bị nấm da đầu thường được bác sĩ da liễu khuyên nên kết hợp dùng thuốc điều trị và gội đầu bằng bồ kết để tối ưu kết quả đạt được.

*GIÚP TÓC DỄ DÀNG VÀO NẾP*
Từ thời xưa, khi dầu gội chưa xuất hiện nhiều thì phụ nữ thường gội đầu bằng bồ kết. Đó là lý do vì sao nhiều người có mái tóc rất dài nhưng vẫn mượt mà. Việc sử dụng dầu gội chứa nhiều hóa chất như hiện nay khiến tóc dễ khô xơ nếu không hợp. Vì vậy, để giữ cho mái tóc luôn suôn mượt, bạn nên gội đầu bằng bồ kết.




​*KÍCH THÍCH MỌC TÓC*
Gội đầu bằng bồ kết là phương pháp giúp tóc mọc nhanh và dài hơn. Trong bồ kết có chứa flavonozit và saponaretin có tác dụng kích thích sự phát triển của nang tóc. Bên cạnh đó, hoạt chất này còn cân bằng các tuyến bã nhờn, giúp tóc luôn bồng bềnh tự nhiên.

*LÀM SẠCH DA ĐẦU*
Thành phần saponin trong bồ kết là “trợ thủ” đắc lực trong việc làm sạch da đầu. Hoạt chất này sẽ loại bỏ các chất cặn bã và độc hại ra khỏi da đầu, giúp tóc sạch hơn.

*GIÚP TÓC CHẮC KHỎE*




​Quả bồ kết chứa thành phần dinh dưỡng rất cao, gồm 29% lipid, 35% protein, 16% carbohydrate cùng chất béo và canxi. Khi bạn gội đầu bằng bồ kết, những dưỡng chất này thẩm thấu sâu vào da đầu và lõi tóc, nuôi dưỡng nang tóc và sợi tóc. Việc gội đầu bằng bồ kết thường xuyên sẽ giúp bạn duy trì mái tóc chắc khỏe, bóng mượt.

*Cách sử dụng bồ kết làm nước gội đầu*

Phơi khô
Trước khi nấu bồ kết, bạn nên phơi khô dưới nắng khoảng 2 đến 3 ngày. Công đoạn này giúp bồ kết khi nướng dậy mùi thơm hơn.

Nướng bồ kết
Để tạo ra chất nhựa tốt cho mái tóc, bạn hãy nướng bồ kết trên bếp than hồng thay vì bếp ga hoặc lò vi sóng. Lưu ý, đừng để bồ kết bị nướng cháy sẽ mất đi công dụng.




​
Nấu nước bồ kết
Cho quả bồ kết vào nồi cùng lượng nước vừa đủ tùy theo độ dài và dày của tóc. Đun sôi khoảng 5 đến 10 phút để dưỡng chất trong bồ kết ra hết trong nước. Khi nước chuyển sang màu vàng nâu sẫm và có bọt sủi lên là được. Để tiết kiệm thời gian, bạn hãy cho bồ kết vào túi lọc trước khi mang đi nấu. Công đoạn này giúp cặn bã trong bồ kết được giữ lại, nước sau khi nấu xong có thể dùng ngay. Nước bồ kết chỉ nên sử dụng trong ngày để bảo đảm mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất cho mái tóc.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

